# Army.ca call to action - Enabling prospective recruits to search



## McG (3 Oct 2016)

The site's recruiting wiki is in a pretty poor state.  No narrative to guide visitors, and a small shopping list of links to other hollow wiki pages.
http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Recruiting

Now, the CAF recruiting has a pretty decent site and we do not need to emulate that here.  But, people come here looking for a different perspective.  We can do that.  And I would like to call on all site members to contribute one simple step in that direction.  Go visit the occupation pages; if your occupation is not there then create it, and if your occupation is there then flesh it out.

http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Category:Non-Commissioned_Occupations
http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Category:Officer_Occupations

It is a simple step to which everyone can contribute, and it becomes a first point of reference when somebody new comes to this site with questions.


----------



## McG (3 Oct 2016)

To make it easier for those who don't do wiki code, just look for your occupation here:  http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Military_Occupation#Non-Commissioned_Member_Occupations

If you do not see it, then edit it into the list between two square brackets as such:
*[[Occupation Name]]

After saving your edit, there will be a new link that will allow you to create a page about your occupation.


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Oct 2016)

Would it be helpful to split the occupations into Reg and Res as they often have different progression pathways? In addition, some occupations are RegF only, so that should be stated early on in the description.


----------



## McG (3 Oct 2016)

I think there is enough overlap that paired Reg F and PRes occupations could be described on the same page, but separate sections should be created on each page to describe any differences.  Separate pages would largely mirror each other and it becomes twice the work to maintain.

... but if we are successful in just getting one page per occupation, then I suppose the next bound could be to split Reg F and PRes occupations.


----------



## ballz (3 Oct 2016)

I was going to write some stuff for the Infantry Officer page but realized I was maybe taking too much initiative in creating headings / etc.

What kind of stuff are we going to write about on here? Should we standardize some major headings / sub-headings?

I think a big part of most of the potential recruits want to know about are the "lifestyle" type stuff, so as much as we can write about career progression, salary, job description, etc, we should have something in there about pro's and con's of day-to-day living in x occupation.

For major headings / sub-headings I would think...

Job Description including salary

Training Progression

Baseline Employment

Career Progression / Opportunities after Baseline Employment up to promotion to Major.

Day-to-day life
-Summary
-Pros
-Cons

Am I good to go ahead and start blurbing away with those?


----------



## McG (3 Oct 2016)

ballz said:
			
		

> Am I good to go ahead and start blurbing away with those?


Absolutely.  I have also added a heading for Specialty Qualifications to a few of the existing occupations.


----------



## McG (5 Oct 2016)

balls, 
Good start on the infantry office page.  I have added some code to create a few page links, and a headings structure that automatically populates a contents section at the top of the page.  You will be able to see the code and make use of it yourself when you edit the page again.


----------



## dimsum (5 Oct 2016)

Any way that we can link pages to the main wiki page instead of just the army.ca one?


----------



## ballz (5 Oct 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> balls,
> Good start on the infantry office page.  I have added some code to create a few page links, and a headings structure that automatically populates a contents section at the top of the page.  You will be able to see the code and make use of it yourself when you edit the page again.



Nice. Looks a lot better now.


----------



## McG (11 Oct 2016)

We are making some progress, but there are a lot of occupations that still have no information:  http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Military_Occupation

Take a moment to update or create your occupation's page on the site wiki.  Just click HERE and then click on your occupation title.  It will be better for your intelligence that time spent following the US election.


----------



## NavyHopeful (13 Oct 2016)

Weapons Engineering Technician is completed.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Oct 2016)

Excellent work all, thanks for taking the time to make this site better!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Oct 2016)

Have we settled on a standardized format, or are we just going to try and keep the pages looking similar?

I do like the format we have now:

Job Description and Salary
Training Progression
Career Progression
Day-to-day Life

Perhaps we can take the Salary piece out as it may differ depending on one's entry plan. As well, the information is readily available on the Recruiting website


----------



## dimsum (13 Oct 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Have we settled on a standardized format, or are we just going to try and keep the pages looking similar?
> 
> I do like the format we have now:
> 
> ...



I agree that Salary could be taken out, and maybe some stuff from training if it's already in the CAF recruiting site.


----------



## NavyHopeful (14 Oct 2016)

I put the link to the forces pay scale for salary, but added the blurb about Sea Pay.  The forces recruiting site makes no mention of Sea/Field/Aircrew pay.  Also, the recruiting site shows the estimated salary of a FULLY TRAINED member (ie QL5 or CPL/LS).  I have seen some people asking about pay not realizing that the actual starting salary as a recruit is roughly $30,000/year.

As for the training portion, I tried to go a little more in-depth for W Eng Tech than the recruiting site goes into.  It touches briefly on the QL3 stuff and hits the NETP and BMQ portions, but for the way the W Eng training is broken down, I tried to give as much info as I could, without breaking any rules re: security/safety, etc.

Whichever way you folks want to go with the wiki pages, let me know.  I'll be happy to amend W Eng to reflect the standard.

Cheers.

Rev


----------



## McG (14 Oct 2016)

I don't know that uniformity is required, but if there is a structure people like they can apply it to other occupations.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Oct 2016)

While I am tied up for the next few days or so, I'll come back to this very soon and flesh out some stuff for AES Op.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Oct 2016)

Started on ACISS. Lets go Jimmys, we should have the best page on here...


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Oct 2016)

Some headway made on Logistics Officer. Other LogOs please wade in where appropriate.


----------



## RocketRichard (14 Oct 2016)

Need to work on Sig O. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballz (14 Oct 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I agree that Salary could be taken out, and maybe some stuff from training if it's already in the CAF recruiting site.



The reason I put in salary is to explain what to expect of ranks... aka you are a 2Lt during training, when you are a Lt, Capt, etc... because for civies with no exposure to the military, seeing what a OCdt, 2Lt, Lt, Capt makes means nothing if you don't know which rank you will be and for how long. Also, to throw in the allowances like LDA.

If I remember right, salary is one of the biggest topics in the recruiting forum, so what's on the website is not necessarily good enough. Ditto to initial trades training.


----------



## fruitflavor (16 Oct 2016)

this document was first given to me during first attempt at application. It is several years old now but should give decent amount of information. 
Courtesy of CFRC Toronto.


















upload img


----------



## McG (19 Oct 2016)

Any Gunners out there who could take a shot at writing one of those occupations?


----------

